# Brown butt



## alexhavanese (Jan 17, 2016)

Hi,

our 4 year old mostly white Havanese has a butt that looks like a space rocket. I think it's mostly from licking, his poop is relatively solid and there is rarely caked poop on his behind. His private parts have the same staining. Interestingly he has no actual tear stains.

What would you recommend to do? It started before I ever trimmed the butt, then I trimmed the butt hairs short, then I let it grow again. It obviously looks worse if there is more hair, but it is still very obvious with short hair.

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Can I just giggle a little at your endearing dog? That is just so cute and funny! 

No advice, I have no idea! I’ve heard mixed results from people trying to resolve staining from licking. I do think you have to stick with one thing for a few months before you’ll know if it’s working because it’s hard to tell until it starts to grow out. 

I just love your dog right now. It wouldn’t be nearly as cute on any other breed, but a Hav with his happy, proud little walk and curled tail - makes my day!


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

alexhavanese said:


> Hi,
> 
> our 4 year old mostly white Havanese has a butt that looks like a space rocket. I think it's mostly from licking, his poop is relatively solid and there is rarely caked poop on his behind. His private parts have the same staining. Interestingly he has no actual tear stains.
> 
> ...


Just wondering if your vet should check the dog's anal glands? Does he do any butt scooting too?


----------



## CaroleG (Aug 13, 2016)

Vet check first. Filtered water. Look for dye in food you give your dog.


----------



## alexhavanese (Jan 17, 2016)

*Brown Butt - Solved (somehow)*

Hi,

I wanted to follow up to my 2 year old post about my Havanese having a brown butt problem. I never got a solution for this issue, cleaning, grooming or diet changes didn't help. 
About 3 months ago I went to the vet for a red and milky eye (I have another thread on this), and he gave "Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid" antibiotics. This didn't solve the red eye problem, a later visit to a specialist determined that this was severe dry eyes and a cocktail of eye drops are the solution. What the antibiotics did solve was the brown butt. The butt is now white as snow with a small dot where the b-hole is. Other areas under the mouth and around the privates are also white like they have never been before. There must have been some brownish bacteria in his saliva that the antibiotics got rid off. I won't complain about this side effect :grin2:

Cheers,
Alex


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

alexhavanese said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to follow up to my 2 year old post about my Havanese having a brown butt problem. I never got a solution for this issue, cleaning, grooming or diet changes didn't help.
> About 3 months ago I went to the vet for a red and milky eye (I have another thread on this), and he gave "Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid" antibiotics. This didn't solve the red eye problem, a later visit to a specialist determined that this was severe dry eyes and a cocktail of eye drops are the solution. What the antibiotics did solve was the brown butt. The butt is now white as snow with a small dot where the b-hole is. Other areas under the mouth and around the privates are also white like they have never been before. There must have been some brownish bacteria in his saliva that the antibiotics got rid off. I won't complain about this side effect :grin2:
> ...


That is wonderful, I know that would have bothered me, too. I see that this was an old thread, and thank you for updating on it, though I just saw it for the first time. I would suspect a yeast infection or some other type infection. So glad the antibiotics resolved it! I imagine he was feeling itchy/stingy with it and must feel better now, too.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

alexhavanese said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to follow up to my 2 year old post about my Havanese having a brown butt problem. I never got a solution for this issue, cleaning, grooming or diet changes didn't help.
> About 3 months ago I went to the vet for a red and milky eye (I have another thread on this), and he gave "Amoxicillin and Clavulanic Acid" antibiotics. This didn't solve the red eye problem, a later visit to a specialist determined that this was severe dry eyes and a cocktail of eye drops are the solution. What the antibiotics did solve was the brown butt. The butt is now white as snow with a small dot where the b-hole is. Other areas under the mouth and around the privates are also white like they have never been before. There must have been some brownish bacteria in his saliva that the antibiotics got rid off. I won't complain about this side effect :grin2:
> ...


Great news! I have read before that a course of antibiotics is not the same as the antibiotics they often used cosmetically in the past in otc products. I don't think it was a Havanese, but somewhere I saw before and after pictures of another small dog with long hair and a single course of antibiotics from the vet cleared red stains around the mouth. They have their place, and I'm glad it worked!

Are his eyes feeling better with the drops?


----------

